# uso de puertos en dev c++



## odce20010 (Dic 29, 2010)

la cuestion es esta: en internet e encontrado muchas cosas para copiladores comerciales como visual c++ pero, pero cuando se trata de copiladores gratituos no e podido encontrar nada.
preguntas:
1-en dev c++ se puede manejar puertos?
2-si se puede. cuales son los comandos librerias y cosas que necesito?

si alguien tiene las respuestas por favor que sea orientado a puerto serie, pero todo es agredecido, mucho.}
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Fijate aqui,http://www.edaboard.com/thread141562.html

Aqui hay mas pero tenes que registrarte http://cboard.cprogramming.com/linux-programming/112075-serial-port-access-denied-using-open-dev-ttys0-o_rdwr-%7C-o_noctty-%7C-o_ndelay-%3B.html

De aqui tomo las formas y la estructura http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=469091

otra mas http://forums.labjack.com/index.php?showtopic=5014

Aqui podes consultar directamente sobre Dev C++ http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/ te responden y rápido esta inglés obvio, utiliza un traductor, tienen muy buena voluntad para ayudar, incluso hay un sitio en Castellano con foro incluido, se me traspaelo la dir pero ellos seguros que te la daran

Hay código lito para utilzar y probar, podes subir lo que vos estas haciendo y te corrigen y dan sugerencias, hay todo tipo de recursos


----------



## kmiz (Dic 30, 2010)

monodevelop no es gratuito??

Perdon no es c++ es c#


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Es para varias plataforma y si soporta C++, hay varias versiones fijate cual es

Echa un vistazo acahttp://monosensevilla.blogspot.com/2008/03/versin-10-de-monodevelop.html
y aqui en el propio site http://monodevelop.com/


----------

